# Where can I buy powerlifting bands/chains for bench press, etc.



## Big_Carp (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi there, I noticed powerlifters like in westside use chains and bands to get more resistance towards the top portion of their lifts. Can you reccomend where I can purchase some bands or chains? If they have a website that would be even better. Thanks alot.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 15, 2009)

You can buy chains at the hardware store. I use 1/2 inch chain which is pretty thick and just hang them over the barbell ends off a spring loaded collar and a spring clip. They are the simplest IMO.

Bands can be bought on the net. Here is a link, scoll down to almost the bottom of the page for power bands.

Monster Muscle Gym Supplies


----------



## Big_Carp (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^I really appreciate your help. Thanks.
Can you reccomend how long of a chain I should buy?


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 15, 2009)

Big_Carp said:


> ^^^I really appreciate your help. Thanks.
> Can you reccomend how long of a chain I should buy?



If you drape it over the bar as to pull up two strands of links then you can measure the distance from the top position of the bar when your arms are extended to the floor. Double that amount and add a few links for error. This is for benchpress. You will be able to use this same chain for pushing up a single strand as well.

Squatting will require long chains. I do not have bands but sometimes think I'd prefer them for squats.

You will have to experiment a bit as far as what weights you will be using in additon to the chains. If you want to be anal take a single link and weight it to allow you to pinpoint the added weight to your lift. Or you can measure the chain, wiegh it, divide that by the number of links, or per inch and get the added weight that way.

Its  great way to work that final extension power and explosiveness. You'll notice a difference within a few weeks.

I connect the chains via a quick link to the loop of a spring loaded collar. I'll try and remember to take a picture later and post it.


----------



## Big_Carp (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks alot for the info^^^.
I found this picture browsing through ebay,is this a similar setup to yours? btw, the chain in this pic is 5/8" thick but that's beside the point.






I am just trying to figure out what I need to buy. I recon I'll hit up a home depot or menards sometime soon to see if they have some chain.


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 15, 2009)

Big_Carp said:


> thanks alot for the info^^^.
> I found this picture browsing through ebay,is this a similar setup to yours? btw, the chain in this pic is 5/8" thick but that's beside the point.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, thats pretty much how I do it.

Happy lifting!


----------



## Skib (Jan 15, 2009)

not sure i understand what the point of using a chain or band to add resistance is... is that not what plates are for?


----------



## MeatheadSam (Jan 16, 2009)

Skib said:


> not sure i understand what the point of using a chain or band to add resistance is... is that not what plates are for?



It is a specific technique to powerlifting.

It helps build explosive power by progressive resistance as you press out. Once you get the bar moving your power is enhanced to accelerate the weight to lockout. When you remove the chains the difference really shows. It is something you have to integrate into your program for at least 4 weeks to see results.

But I'd apply it to stregnth phases for bobybuilders as well as building str allows you to build more mass.


----------

